# Vliese für Vliesfiter, Bezugsquellen , Einkaufsgemeinschaften & Erfahrungsaustausch.



## maritim (9. Juni 2010)

habe nun das vernadelte vlies  ( entspricht dem neuen aquavlies von den smartleuten), was aus 100% polyester besteht.

nun konnte ich das neue polyestervlies endlich unter realen bedingungen testen.
der filterkuchen bildet sich viel besser und das vlies nimmt mehr dreck auf, weil die oberfläche viel rauer ist.
habe jeweils 2 meter von den vliessorten nach dem gebrauch getrocknet und gewogen........das polyester-vlies hat mehr an dreck aufgenommen.
schaumbildung gibt es auch keine mehr und der verbrauch ist auch etwas weniger.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

Ich habe gerade das neue Aquacross von Aquafil im Testlauf, macht einen sehr guten Eindruck. Verbrauch hat sich drastisch reduziert


----------



## michag (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

@Uwe,kann mich nur anschliessen.......habe seit Dienstag 15.06.2010 auch das Aquacross im Test...........Verbrauch reduziert


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

@Peter: Ich trage es noch nach. Was ist denn nun für eine Rolle drin ?


Das neue Vlies von Aquafil ist einfach Spitze, läuft nun schon über 4 Wochen und es ist noch etwas auf der Rolle.


----------



## maritim (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

hallo uwe,

habe das gleiche vernadelt 40 gramm polyestervlies , was du auch verwendest.

die neuen vliesrollen haben wir als einkaufsgeinschaft schon lange bevor es aquafil im sortiment aufgenommen hat getestet.
wir haben auch auf das polyestervlies umgestellt, was von aquafil als "neu" angepriesen wird.

im übrigen ist das vlies auch keine neue errungenschaft, das vlies gibt es schon ewig und drei tage auf dem markt.


----------



## Thorti (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

Hallo,

jetzt muss ich doch einmal fragen:
Ihr redet ja nur noch von wie lange eine rolle hält und nicht mehr
von Metern pro Tag, aber wie lang sind denn eure Rollen?

Meine alte Aquacross von 2007 war nur 80 Meter lang.
Die von Genesis ist hingegen 200 Meter (Taugt nicht)

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## maritim (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

hallo torsten,

du hast recht! man müsste die länge von der rolle auch angeben, wenn nur anfang und ende angegeben wird.
die rollenlänge beträgt bei mir 100m


----------



## michag (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

habe seit Dienstag 15.06.2010 auch das Aquacross im Test 80m !! Ende war am 06.07.2010 hat ja nicht so lange gehalten. Neue Rolle wieder Apuacross jetzt 100m auf der Rolle Wann kauft Ihr den wieder über die Einkaufgemeinschaft ??? .............ist meine letzte Rolle.


----------



## maritim (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

hallo michag,

kann gerne mal nachfragen wer von uns noch etwas übrig hat, damit man dir mit einer oder zwei rollen zur überbrückung aushelfen kann.

vom 20.07 bis 24.07 sammeln wir die bestellungen, dann trudeln die vliesrollen ca. am 28.07 bei uns ein. 
bis jetzt habe ich nur einen freiwilligen helfer zum verpacken und darum werden die vliesrollen erst gegen dem 03.08 bei euch eintrudeln.
die preise für das neue vlies (was nun auch aquafil hat), stehen noch nicht zu 100% fest......es kommt drauf an, welche menge wir noch zusammen bekommen.

hier mal der vorsichtliche niedrigste und höchste preis.

500 mm x 100 m (für den smartpond eco, 500s, 500g) ca. 23,01 bis 24,12 euro

750 mm x 100m (für den smartpond  800s, 800g) ca. 34,02 bis 35,09 euro

ich denke das sich die einsparung von 10 bis 11 euro pro rolle sehen lassen kann.


----------



## Thorti (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

Hallo Peter,

wo ist denn der unterschied zwischen alt und neu?
Kannst du eventuell von beiden Makro-Aufnahmen machen?
Währ' echt prima!

Bildet sich auf dem neuen auch ein so schöner, dicker Filterkuchen?

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## maritim (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

hallo thorsten.

ich versuche es mal grob zuerklären....
das alte vlies von uns und von aquafil  bestand aus polyester, viskose und bindemittel.
dieses vlies wird ähnlich wie beim filzen verarbeitet und wird anschließend noch thermisch verfestigt.

das neue vlies was aus 100% polyester besteht, kann anderst verarbeitet werden und kommt ohne bindemittel aus.
das vlies ist vernadelt und wird bei der thermische behandlung nicht so flach. dadurch ist es von der struktur gleichmäßiger und die oberfläche ist etwas flauschiger.


was wir bis jetzt bei dem polyestervlies festgestellt haben:
der verbrauch ist etwas geringer.
keine schaumbildung.
es bildet sich ein besser filterkuchen, weil es von der struktur nicht so glatt und gleichmäßiger ist.
einige sagen auch, das ihr wasser noch brillanter wurde.

zur besseren verständnis noch ein auszug aus dem datenblatt.
verfestigung: genadelt, thermisch
flächengewicht:  40g/m² (nach din en 29073.1)
dicke:  0,50 mm( nach din en 29073.2)
reißkraft längs:  md(n/5cm)
reißkraft quer:  cd (n/5cm)
dehnung längs:  md 40%
dehnung quer :  cd 50%
erklärung:  (md) maschine direction; (cd) cross direction. stand februar 09 

da alle von der einkaufsgemeinschaft super zufrieden mit dem vlies sind, haben auch wir,  komplett auf das polyestervlies  umgestellt.


----------



## Thorti (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

Hi,

hört sich gut an, 
ich war mit dem ganz alten auf der 80 Meter rolle hoch zufrieden.
Das war auch schön rau und haftete gut auf dem Transportband.
Doch dann trieb mich der Geiz zu 200 Meter zum selben preis von Genesis.
Das ist sehr glatt und der Filterkuchen, sofern sich einer bildet, löst sich gerne ab.

Um den Verbrauch zu ermitteln schneide ich manchmal das verbrauchte Vlies ab und messe dieses.
Sind im Moment ~3m obwohl nur ein paar Koi <10cm von meinem Bruder drin sind.

Mit dem alten Crossvlies waren es nur so 1,80m und das Wasser war klarer. (Bild)
An der stelle ist der Teich genau 1,20m Tief abzüglich dem Kies also 1,15m.

In dem Preis für die rollen ist der Versand noch nicht drin nehme ich mal an???


----------



## maritim (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

hallo thorsten,

der versand kommt noch hinzu und die höhe der versandkosten hängen von der größe vom paket ab.
ich glaube du hast einen eigenbau und eine sonderbreite?

wir haben noch jemand der eine sondergröße für seinen eigenbau braucht.
er lässt sich das vlies immer auf die gewünschte größe schneiden.


----------



## Thorti (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

Hi,

Ja - 17 cm. Kann aus einer 75cm Rolle 4 Bahnen schneiden.
Schneiden lassen wäre natürlich auch schön, kostet bestimmt extra?

Gibt es eine möglichkeit ein Muster von dem neuen Vlies zu bekommen?


Gruß Thorsten


----------



## maritim (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

hallo thorsten,

der andere kollege lässt sich das vlies auf 25 cm schneiden und daführ haben sie nichts berechnet. 
würde sagen, das wir den rest per pn machen...... sonnst erschlagen uns noch die mods, wenn hier so viel ot i geschrieben wird.


----------



## fbr (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

Hallo Peter,
da ich nun auch bald meinen Mamovlieser bekomme sollte ich mich auch der Gemeinschaft der Sammelbesteller anschließen wenn es gestattet ist 

Ist der Versand ist Ösiland eine Problem? 
Der Weg zur Post wäre der selbe 

Wo dürfte ich mich anmelden?


----------



## maritim (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

hallo franz,

kann dir nur nicht sagen, welches vlies bei dem mamovlieser verwendet wird.
bis jetzt haben wir nur vliese für den smartpond  in unsere einkaufsgemeinschaft.
kann dir aber eine adresse geben, wo du auf jeden fall das vlies für den mamovlieser bekommst. 
die firma vertreibt nur vliese und hat recht gute preise und sie wissen welches vlies von den vliesfilterhersteller verwendet wird.

wenn bei dem mamovlieser das vlies vom smartpond verwendet wird, dann schicken wir dir natürlich gerne das vlies nach österreich. du wärst dann der zweite österreicher im bunde.


schreib mich einfach mal per pn an....


----------



## gardenwiesel (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

hallo zusammen,bin neu hier und ich interresiere mich für euer thema vliesverbrauch.brauche zur zeit 7 meter im tag von aquafil.ist euer vlies das gleiche wie von aquafil? gruss alex


----------



## maritim (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

hallo axel,

willkommen im forum.
eigentlich steht schon alles in den beiträgen.....
du bekommst von mir eine grobe zusammenfassung per pn, damit wir in dem fred nicht mit zu viel ot belasten.


----------



## michag (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

Hallo Peter,habe am WE das neue Vlies von Dir getestet.Habe viele Fadenalgen und etwas im Teich gerühert ..........mein Verbrauch liegt bei 10,20m in 24 Std
 

Der Filterkuchen sieht gut aus .Die Rolle nutzt die gesamte breite aus .

       

Der Schaum in der Biowanne ist auch viel weniger !!


----------



## maritim (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

hallo micha,

willkommen in unsere kleinen vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft.
finde ich klasse, das du dir so viel mühe mit den bildern gemacht hast.



michag schrieb:


> Der Filterkuchen sieht gut aus .Die Rolle nutzt die gesamte breite aus .



das sagen die anderen von der einkaufsgemeinschaft auch.




michag schrieb:


> Der Schaum in der Biowanne ist auch viel weniger !!




wir  hatten, das  vernadelte polyestervlies schon seid ende 2009 im test .
anfang diesen jahres hat auch aquafil auf vernadeltes polyestervlies(sie nennen es aquavlies)  umgestellt.
die  polyestervliese erzeugen keinen schaum mehr, da sie frei von bindemittel sind.
die  schaumbildung die du noch siehst, sind die restlichen bindemittel vom 
deinem alten aquacross die noch im teichwasser sind........ nach ca. 3 wochen verschwindet der schaum komplet.


----------



## Olli.P (10. Aug. 2010)

So,
hiermit wird dem Vorschlag von Peter entsprochen und der Erfahrungsaustausch etc. nun hier weiter geführt.


----------



## maritim (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Vliese für Vliesfiter, Bezugsquellen , Einkaufsgemeinschaften & Erfahrungsaustaus*

hallo olli p ( olaf)

danke für die viele arbeit die du dir gemacht hast.
ist jetzt viel übersichtlicher, und der vliesverbrauch-aktuell fred ist vom ot weitgehend befreit.
wir geloben besserung damit ihr moderatoren nicht so viel arbeit habt.


----------



## tipit (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Vliese für Vliesfiter, Bezugsquellen , Einkaufsgemeinschaften & Erfahrungsaustaus*

Hallo Leute,
wer eventuell meine Beiträge mitbekommen hat, in denen ich die Vermutung in den Raum stelle, dass ich und ein Bekannter  ein mit Chemie belastetes Dunstabzughaubenvlies benutzt haben und wir dabei fast einen Supergau im Teich erlitten haben, der kann verstehen, dass ich nun auf der Suche nach einem geeigneten Vlies bin. 
Darum reihe ich mich einmal hier ein.

Ich bin auf das Vlies *Aquavlies von Aqualine *aufmerksam geworden. *Ich würde dies gerne testen.*
Wo kann ich davon etwas bekommen? Ich brauche erst einmal nur einen Meter.
Könnte mir jemand etwas zu einem Unkostenbeitrag schicken, oder mir einen Händler nennen, bei dem ich anfragen kann? Das wäre sehr nett von Euch.

Danke Euch 

Grüße
tipit


----------



## maritim (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Vliese für Vliesfiter, Bezugsquellen , Einkaufsgemeinschaften & Erfahrungsaustaus*

hallo tipit,

du kannst gerne 1 bis 2 meter von unserem einkaufsgemeinschafts-vlies geschenkt bekommen.
es ist produktionsgleich mit dem  aquavlies von smartpond.(40 gramm vernadelt 100% polyester.)

glaube aber nicht, das es für deine zwecke geeignet ist...paar beiträge weiter oben kannst du auf bild 2 von micha sehen, wie dünn die vliese für die vliesfilter sind.
für deine zwecke würde ich dir eine feine schaumstoffmatte aus dem bereich aquaristik / koiteich empfehlen.
die kannst du auch immer auswaschen und weiter verwenden.

ps.
mir kommt gerade noch eine idee...
du nimmst einen viereckigen behälter wo unten ein gitter ist.
dann faltest du ca, 25 m vlies sauber in den  behälter.....
dann ziehst du immer am oberen ende vom vlies, wenn die oberste lage sich zugesetzt hat.
wenn das funktioniert, dann kannst du mit einem motor das verbrauchte vlies aufwickeln..... der nächste schritt wäre ein schwimmschalter der den motor ansteuert.
einfach mal probieren und wenn es funzt patent anmelden.....


ich würde an deiner stelle die augen nach einem gebrauchten vliesfiter / trommelfilter offen halten.
vor paar tagen wurde zb ein  smartpond 500 für 1900 euro verkauft......
einmal geld ausgeben und du hast für immer ruhe am teich.....
bin auch ein bastler, aber wenn man über jahre das basteln rechnet kommt man günstiger weg, wenn man einmal was richtiges kauft.
im übrigen gibt es auch sehr gute nachbauten, die ca. 2500 euro kosten.


----------



## tipit (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Vliese für Vliesfiter, Bezugsquellen , Einkaufsgemeinschaften & Erfahrungsaustaus*

Hallo Maritim,

vielen Dank für Angebot und Beratung. 

Ich verstehe, was Du mit 





> glaube aber nicht, das es für deine zwecke geeignet ist...paar beiträge weiter oben kannst du auf bild 2 von micha sehen, wie dünn die vliese für die vliesfilter sind


 meinst.
Wahrscheinlich ist das Rollenvlies für den High-End-Vliesfilter, den ihr benutzt zu schnell voll und undurchlässig in meinem LOW-COST-Behälter, 
weil bei mir kein Vliestransport ausgeführt wird.
Ich sehe für mich und meinen LOW-COST-Behälter dann wohl eher einen Bedarf an
einer Qualitäts-Filterwatte. Das wäre das richtige. 
Dann erkundige ich mich nun zuerst einmal nach den Preisen und Liefergrößen bei den 
Aquaristik-Großhändlern.
Wenn ich euer Vlies einsetzen wollte, wäre ich auf Dein Angebot zurückgekommen.
Aber das macht dann nur Sinn, wenn man das dazugehörige Gerät hat.
Danke Dir und eurer Einkaufsgemeinschaft.

Grüße
tipit


----------



## maritim (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Vliese für Vliesfiter, Bezugsquellen , Einkaufsgemeinschaften & Erfahrungsaustaus*

ich schreibe hier weiter, weil es besser in den beitrag passt .die zitate sind aus dem *fred*
der liebe moderator olli.p und meine wenigkeit hatten den ganzen ot schon aus dem *fred* raus...... nicht das wir wieder alle, den fred  mit unnötigen ot  füllen.

*mein vorschlag an die moderatoren wäre, das die beiträge nr., 64 bis 69, 71,73,74,75,76 in den fred verschoben werden.*





Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Also irgendwie ist die letzte Rolle nur so durch den Filter gerauscht  Ich halte von dem Nadelvlies aber auch überhaupt nix, nur das alte gibt es nicht mehr
> 
> 23 Tage ist echt zu wenig für eine Rolle, mal sehen ob ich im I-Net noch die alte Sorte aufstöbern kann, lieber etwas Schaum als alle 3 Wochen los und neues Vlies kaufen





Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Was mir aufgefallen ist, die Rolle war schon Megaschlecht aufgewickelt, total schief. Vielleicht hast du recht.
> Mal sehen was die neue Rolle macht






Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Meine letzte Rolle war wohl wirklich Fehlerhaft, gestern noch knapp 10 Meter, heute nur noch 5 Meter.





maritim schrieb:


> kann mir nur vorstellen, das die dir smartpondleute dir eine schlechte serie geschickt haben.
> die hatten auch mal große lieferschwierigkeiten beim neuen vlies....vielleicht haben sie zwischendurch mal ein minderwertiges vlies gekauft



hallo uwe,

kann dich "beruhigen", wie ich gestern und heute zufällig mitbekommen haben, bist du nicht der einzige der sonntagsrollen von smartpond bekommen hat.
von schief gewickelt bis schlechte vernadelung war alles dabei.
habe auch von jemanden den zwischenbericht bekommen, das zwischen unserem vlies und dem smartpond vlies welten liegen. der hat anscheint nur sonntags rollen erwischt.

da lobe ich mir den lieferanten von unsere vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft.
der achtet immer darauf, das sein vlies von den neueren maschinen genommen wird. ohne kontrolle der qualität  gehen keine rollen bei ihm raus.


----------



## maritim (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Vliese für Vliesfiter, Bezugsquellen , Einkaufsgemeinschaften & Erfahrungsaustaus*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Aber wenn das so weiter geht, kann ich auch die 200 Meter-Rolle nehmen, die ist nicht viel schlechter



es gibt einige in unserer vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft  die sich die gute qualität(keine sonntags-rollen) vom "aquavlies" auf  150m oder 200m wickeln lassen, wenn genügend platz im vliesfilter vorhanden ist. 
bei 150meter/200 meter spart man so nochmal 2,50euro bis 5 euro im vergleich zu zwei einzelnen 100m rollen.


----------



## sascha73 (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Vliese für Vliesfiter, Bezugsquellen , Einkaufsgemeinschaften & Erfahrungsaustaus*

Eine 200M Rolle kostet mehr als 2x 100Meter das ist doch nicht dein Ernst ?????


Da würd ich mir aber mal Gedanken machen . 


Melde dich mal per Pn bei mir wir sollten reden ,...........


Sascha


----------



## maritim (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Vliese für Vliesfiter, Bezugsquellen , Einkaufsgemeinschaften & Erfahrungsaustaus*

vielleicht habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt.
ihr kennt ja mein leiden wegen meiner schreiberei....

noch mal zur erklärung.
die 200m meter rolle ist umgerechnet  5 euro günstiger als 2 rollen a 100m


----------



## maritim (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Vliese für Vliesfiter, Bezugsquellen , Einkaufsgemeinschaften & Erfahrungsaustaus*



Thorti schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hab nun auch seit 3 Wochen das Vlies der Einkaufgemeinschaft im Einsatz.
> 
> ...



hallo thorsten,

freut mich, das du zufrieden bist und das wir deine extrawurst, mit einer vliesbreite von 17 cm realisieren konnten.


----------



## maritim (9. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vliese für Vliesfiter, Bezugsquellen , Einkaufsgemeinschaften & Erfahrungsaustaus*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Oh man
> 
> musste heute schon wieder wechseln. Die letzte Rolle ist echt durchgerauscht. Ich frage mich gerade warum, bzw. zweifele ich an der Qualität des Vlieses





hallo uwe,

du kannst doch nicht nur sonntagsrollen von den smarpond leuten erwischt haben.
konntest du bei verschiedenen rollen einen unterschiedlichen verbrauch feststellen?
kannst du unterschiede von der qualität sehen oder fühlen?
hast mal das vlies gewogen? es müssen mindesten 40 gramm pro m² sein!
wenn du tatsächlich unterschiedliche qualitäten bei den vliesrollen hast, dann würde ich dem smartpond-stützpunkthändler, die rollen um die ohren schlagen.:


----------



## Koi-Uwe (9. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vliese für Vliesfiter, Bezugsquellen , Einkaufsgemeinschaften & Erfahrungsaustaus*

Ich glaube wirklich das die immo nur Schrott verkaufen. Man kann durch das Vlies das Transportband sehen, da stimmt doch was nicht.
Nur habe ich das Gefühl das der Verbrauch zum Rollenende her zunimmt und das Vlies immer Dünner wird.
Ich versuch mal einen m² zurecht zufusseln und dann zu wiegen.


----------



## maritim (9. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vliese für Vliesfiter, Bezugsquellen , Einkaufsgemeinschaften & Erfahrungsaustaus*

wenn du möchtest,dann schicke ich dir ein mustervlies (50cm x50cm) von unserer vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft.
dann siehst du, wie ein verhandeltes 40 gramm polyestervlies ausschauen muss.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (9. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vliese für Vliesfiter, Bezugsquellen , Einkaufsgemeinschaften & Erfahrungsaustaus*

Hab eben nach gewogen, etwas mehr wie 40 Gramm. Sollte also stimmen.
Kannst du denn auch das Transportband unter dem Vlies erkennen Peter ? Also zumindest schemenhaft ?
Das war bei dem alten Cross nicht so.


----------



## maritim (9. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vliese für Vliesfiter, Bezugsquellen , Einkaufsgemeinschaften & Erfahrungsaustaus*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Hab eben nach gewogen, etwas mehr wie 40 Gramm. Sollte also stimmen.
> Kannst du denn auch das Transportband unter dem Vlies erkennen Peter ? Also zumindest schemenhaft ?
> Das war bei dem alten Cross nicht so.



von der gramm zahl "stimmt" dein vlies schon mal.
vielleicht ist es nur schlecht vernadelt?
kannst du mal ein makrobild machen oder mir ein muster schicken?

kommt immer auf den lichteinfall an, ob ich bei mir das transportband schemenhaft sehen kann...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (9. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vliese für Vliesfiter, Bezugsquellen , Einkaufsgemeinschaften & Erfahrungsaustaus*

Ich hab mal ein Bild gemacht

 

Beim alten Cross war nix zu sehen. Ich finde das Muster auch sehr Ungleichmäßig


----------



## maritim (9. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vliese für Vliesfiter, Bezugsquellen , Einkaufsgemeinschaften & Erfahrungsaustaus*

hallo uwe,

schau dir mal den beitrag nummer 20 von micha an.
besser könnte ich es auch nicht fotografieren.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (9. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vliese für Vliesfiter, Bezugsquellen , Einkaufsgemeinschaften & Erfahrungsaustaus*

Sieht, finde ich deutlich besser aus 

Was habe ich denn da für einen Schrott gekauft


----------



## maritim (9. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vliese für Vliesfiter, Bezugsquellen , Einkaufsgemeinschaften & Erfahrungsaustaus*

hallo uwe,

nicht weinen, einfach zum deinem smartpondhändler gehen und reklamieren

ich habe mir mal deinen vliesverbrauch angeschaut. irgendwie stimmt da was absolut nicht.
normal hätte der verbrauch alleine durch die jahreszeit, bei deiner letzten rolle extrem runtergehen müssen.

unser einkaufsgemeinschafts-vlies  habe ich ca. vor 14 tagen eingelegt und auf der rolle sind noch ca.70 meter drauf.
und zur zeit jage ich durch meinen kleinen eco 9500 liter die stunde, weil ich vor dem winter alles an dreck aus dem teich haben möchte.
bei der durchflussmenge liege ich nur leicht:__ nase über den maximalen herstellerangaben.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (9. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vliese für Vliesfiter, Bezugsquellen , Einkaufsgemeinschaften & Erfahrungsaustaus*

Ich habe seit Monaten den Flow nicht verändert, nur die Sorte (Zwangsläufig) geändert. Und ab dem Wechsel hab ich enorm mehr Verbrauch.
Toll das kein Schaum mehr auf dem Teich ist (hatte ich aber eh kaum, (dank Abschäumer) aber dafür den doppelten Vliesverbrauch bei gleichen Kosten pro Vliesrolle, ist es echt nicht Wert.

Dazu kommt das enorm viele Schwebeteilchen im Teich rumschwirren, auch das gab es vorher nicht.

Bin echt Sauer auf Aquafil und schreib denen mal ne nette E-Mail über ihr "ach so tolles Vlies"


----------



## maritim (9. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vliese für Vliesfiter, Bezugsquellen , Einkaufsgemeinschaften & Erfahrungsaustaus*

anfangs hast du aber gesagt, das du mit dem aquavliesl weniger vlies verbrauch hast.

wenn alle stricke reisen, dann nimmst du einfach wieder das alte cross vlies.
das bekommst du eigentlich bei jedem kleinen vlieshändler.
kann dir gerne zwei adressen(verkaufen kleine mengen) geben, wo du es beziehen kannst.

leider sind wir in unsere vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft mehr als genügend leute und nehmen auch keinen leute mehr auf. ..... dann hätte ich dir dein  wunschvlies  einfach mitbestellt


----------



## maritim (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vliese für Vliesfiter, Bezugsquellen , Einkaufsgemeinschaften & Erfahrungsaustaus*



Redlisch schrieb:


> Seit Montag habe ich das Vlies der EG wieder am laufen, der Tagesverbrauch liegt bei max.. 1m am Tag.




hallo axel,

bei deinem verbrauch muss man aber auch erwähnen, das bei dir nicht alles über den vliesfilter läuft.

ist in meinen augen auch der richtige weg!

optimal gestallten sie einige versuche, die von vliesfilterfreunden aus der vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft gemacht wurden.

der teich wird 1 x pro stunde durch ein spaltsieb gejagt und das wasser geht dann direkt wieder in den teich.
über eine zweite schiene geht das teichwasser direkt über eine pumpe in den vliesfilter und dann in den biologischen teil. hier wird in etwa die hälfte vom teichvolumen umgewälzt.

insgesamten wird der teich 1,5 x pro stunde umgewälzt und es setzt sich kein schmutz mehr ab. der vliesverbrauch reduziert sich drastisch und es bildet sich ein toller filterkuchen. der biologische teil vom filter arbeitet auch besser, weil die baktis mehr zeit zum arbeiten haben.

edit:
meine meinung:

ein klares ja, für eine hohe umwälzung vom teich über eine vorabscheidung, damit sich kein schmodder im teich absetzen kann.
ein klares nein, das die komplette umwälzung über den biologischen teil geht.


----------



## fbr (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vliese für Vliesfiter, Bezugsquellen , Einkaufsgemeinschaften & Erfahrungsaustaus*

Hallo Peter,


> ein klares ja, für eine hohe umwälzung vom teich über eine vorabscheidung, damit sich kein schmodder im teich absetzen kann.


Das alles nur schaffst durch nur durch absaugen ohne vorher das Wasser im Teich in Bewegung (Rohrpumpe) versetzt zu habe?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vliese für Vliesfiter, Bezugsquellen , Einkaufsgemeinschaften & Erfahrungsaustaus*

So langsam platzt mir aber der Kragen, 
nicht nur das, dass Vlies "Schrott" ist. Es ist auch Streckenweise zu schmal oder zu Breit. Woran das liegt kann man auf den Bildern erkennen. Der Schnitt ist Krumm und Schief.

Ich schicke AquaFil diese Bilder, mit der Bitte um Nachbesserung/Tausch der Ware. Der Veräufer bekommt die Mail natürlich auch.
Und ich habe noch einmal gewogen, hatte ich gestern noch etwas über 40 Gramm, sind es im Moment unter 30 Gramm.


----------



## maritim (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vliese für Vliesfiter, Bezugsquellen , Einkaufsgemeinschaften & Erfahrungsaustaus*

hallo uwe,

die fachleute bezeichnen es als teleskopiert.

ist ein trauriges bild was da aquafil abliefert! wie ich in einen anderen beitrag schon geschrieben habe, bist du nicht der einzige der so einen misst bekommt.

wenn früher gefragt wurde welches vlies wir in der  einkaufsgemeinschaft verwenden , dann haben wir immer gesagt das es "produktiongleich" mit dem von aquafil ist.

aber wenn ich nun sehe, was aquafil für einen misst bei seinen kunden abliefert:shock, dann vergleichen wir unser vlies lieber nicht mehr mit dem aquavlies von  aquafil. 
es grenzt schon an eine frechheit so überzogene preise für ein polyester-vlies mit 40 gramm zuverlangen:evil
aber die absolute krönung ist, welche schwankungen von der qualität die aquafil-kunden für teures geld ertragen müssen.:shock



ein hoch auf den vlieshändler von unserer vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft, der liefert  hervorragende und gleichbleibende qualität zu kleinen preise.


----------



## michag (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vliese für Vliesfiter, Bezugsquellen , Einkaufsgemeinschaften & Erfahrungsaustaus*

Hallo habe gestern 13.09.2010 auch eine neue Rolle eingelegt...............mal gucken wie lange Sie sich hält. ....ist aus der gemeinschaftsbe.


----------



## fbschroeder (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vliese für Vliesfiter, Bezugsquellen , Einkaufsgemeinschaften & Erfahrungsaustaus*

Hallo Teichfreunde,
ich bin gerade dabei, für meine Koi eine 10.000-l-Innenhälterung zu bauen. Dort kommt dann mein kleiner Genesis Evo 300 zum Einsatz.
Welches Vlies könnt Ihr mir empfehlen? Besteht die Möglichkeit an Eurer Einkaufsgemeinschaft teilzunehmen?
Gruß
Schroedi


----------



## maritim (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vliese für Vliesfiter, Bezugsquellen , Einkaufsgemeinschaften & Erfahrungsaustaus*

hallo schroedi

hast du dir schon den kleinen evo 300 gekauft?

meine wenigkeit würde dir, das evo-flow von genesis für deine ih empfehlen.
es filtert wesendlich feiner als das cleartext und es baut sich ein schöner filterkuchen auf.
unter dem strich kommst du mit dem  evo-flow auf die gleichen verbrauchskosten wie beim  cleartext, da du beim  evo-flow wesendlich weniger vlies verbrauchst.

wir haben zwar das vlies für den genesis in unsere einkaufsgemeinschaft, aber leider muss ich dir miteilen, das wir momentan keine neuen leute mehr aufnehmen können.

mittlerweile sind wir schon zu viele leute und da wir alles nur mit freiwilligen helfern machen, würde die arbeit überhand nehmen, wenn wir noch mehr leute in der einkaufsgemeinschaft aufnehmen würden.

ich kann dich aber gerne auf die warteliste setzen.


----------



## fbschroeder (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vliese für Vliesfiter, Bezugsquellen , Einkaufsgemeinschaften & Erfahrungsaustaus*

Hallo Peter,
vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.

Ja, der Evo 300 tut bereits seinen Dienst an einer kleinen IH. Da ich aber meinen kompletten Koi-Bestand in diesem Winter etwas wärmer hältern möchte, baue ich z.Zt eine 10.000-L-Hälterung, die in ca. 5 Wochen in Betrieb gehen soll.

Gruß
Schroedi


----------



## fbr (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vliese für Vliesfiter, Bezugsquellen , Einkaufsgemeinschaften & Erfahrungsaustaus*

Hallo Peter,


> mittlerweile sind wir schon zu viele leute und da wir alles nur mit freiwilligen helfern machen, würde die arbeit überhand nehmen, wenn wir noch mehr leute in der einkaufsgemeinschaft aufnehmen würden


Es wäre vielleicht möglich die Gemeinschaft in DE und A zu splitten 
Wenn wir gemeinsam eine größere Menge mit 2 Versandadressen bestellen dürfte der Preis auch noch passen :beten

Ich würde den Osten Österreichs übernehmen und könnte da ich im AD arbeite auch die Rollen vorbeibringen oder Mann/Frau trifft sich. Ich könnte die Wien 10 Bez., Strasshof an der Nordbahn, Gänserndorf, Hohenau an der March, Neusiedl, Frauenkirchen, Leobersdorf, Sollenau, Wr Neustadt, Puchberg Schneeberg, Neunkirchen, Eisenstadt, Mattersburg, Oberpullendorf, Oberwart, Stegersbach nach Vereinbarung abdecken :smoki

Was meinst Du Peter und die Ösiviliesser dazu?


----------



## maritim (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vliese für Vliesfiter, Bezugsquellen , Einkaufsgemeinschaften & Erfahrungsaustaus*

grundsätzlich sind verschiedene lieferstellen möglich.
die palette muss nur immer voll sein und das sind ca. 60 bis 80 rollen pro palette. die qualitäten und vliesbreiten dürfen auch auf der palette auch bund gemischt sein.

bis jetzt haben wir es immer so gehandhabt......
die komplette sammelbestellung ist bei einem freiwilligen aus der einkaufsgemeinschaft angekommen.
dann wurden die rollen verpackt und über hermes verschickt.

es waren immer zwischen 40 und 60 pakete die wir pro sammelbestellung verpackt haben.
im schnitt haben wir immer mit 4 freiwilligen helfern maximal 4 stunden für die arbeit gebraucht.

auf grund der vielen nachfragen die wir in letzter zeit haben, sind wir auch gerade am überlegen, das wir die lieferung auf drei stellen verteilen .
da es genügen freiwillige gibt, die diese arbeit gerne übernehmen würden, hätten wir den vorteil das wir noch mehr leute aufnehmen könnten. und wir würden noch bessere preise bekommen können. 

ist alles eine frage der logistik und da sind wir noch am schauen, wie wir es am besten lösen könnten.......denn viele köche verderben den brei, wenn die planung nicht stimmt.


----------



## fbr (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vliese für Vliesfiter, Bezugsquellen , Einkaufsgemeinschaften & Erfahrungsaustaus*

Hallo Peter,


> denn viele köche verderben den brei, wenn die planung nicht stimmt.


Du bist der Koch wenn Du möchest


----------



## maritim (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vliese für Vliesfiter, Bezugsquellen , Einkaufsgemeinschaften & Erfahrungsaustaus*

hallo franz,

bis jetzt läuft in unserer kleinen einkaufsgemeinschaft ja alles bestens und alle wichtigen aufgaben werden nur von den leuten, die von der ersten stunde dabei waren erledigt.
darum wollten wir auch nicht weiter wachsen, weil alles so toll läuft.

wir haben ja bald den winter, wo man viel zeit zum überlegen hat.
ein gedanke wäre vielleicht auch, das wir mit unseren lieferanten reden, ob er daran interesse hat, das er noch andere einkaufsgemeinschaften beliefert.

dann könnten sich noch weitere  einkaufsgemeinschaften für österreich, deutschland bilden, die ihre eigene suppe kochen und alles in eigener regie machen.
und alle einkaufsgemeinschaften würden von einem noch besseren vliespreis profitieren.


----------



## fbr (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vliese für Vliesfiter, Bezugsquellen , Einkaufsgemeinschaften & Erfahrungsaustaus*

Hallo Peter,
da stimme ich Dir 100% zu 


> alle einkaufsgemeinschaften würden von einem noch besseren vliespreis profitieren.


Ich glaube NICHT das da eine Gemeinschaft was dagegen hat 

Machen wir das öffentlich im Forum oder per PN wer mit bestellen/mithelfen möchte ?


----------



## maritim (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vliese für Vliesfiter, Bezugsquellen , Einkaufsgemeinschaften & Erfahrungsaustaus*

hallo franz,

lass mich bitte erstmal mit unseren lieferanten und mit dem harten kern der einkaufsgemeinschaft darüber reden.

wenn der lieferant und die anderen grünes licht geben , dann könnt ihr gerne für österreich eine eigene einkaufsgemeinschaft gründen.
das bedeutet dann aber auch, das ihr euch organisieren müsst. das organisieren klingt am anfang recht einfach , aber es steckt eine menge arbeit dahinter.


es gibt immer neider und händler die einem gerne ans bein pinkeln möchten und einem einen gewinn unterstellen wollen. darum müsst ihr dann in eurer einkaufsgemeinschaft genau aufführen was an geld ein und aus geht, damit euch keiner ans bein pinkeln kann.
es muss auch ein separates konto bei einer bank für die einkaufsgemeinschaft geführt werden. wenn einer mal blöd kommt , kann man sofort belegen , das es sich nur um eine sammelbestellung handelt, wo keiner was daran verdient.
oder besser gesagt , ihr braucht so einen art schatzmeister, der überprüft ob auch alle brav gezahlt haben bevor ihr das vlies verschickt und der auch den liefranten zahlt.
und der arme teufel muss auch sein kopf hinhalten, wenn was falsch gemacht wurde.

die rollen kommen immer eingeschweist im vierer pack und müssen zum versand über die post nochmal mit packpapier umwickelt werden.
wir sind am besten damit gefahren , das wir auf den ek vom vlies 0,30 euro pro rolle für verpackung und kleinmaterial aufgeschlagen haben. wenn am ende des jahres etwas übrig geblieben ist, dann haben wir den betrag einfach einer organisation gespendet.

es muss genügend platz vorhanden sein, wenn das vlies per spedition geliefert wird, weil man recht schnell eine halbe garage voll vlies hat.
und man sollte einen kleinen anhänger haben, damit man die viiiiiiiiiiiiielen pakete auf die post bringen kann.

besprecht euch mal in österreich ob ihr euch den schuh auch wirklich anziehen wollt.
und vorallem müsstet ihr auch mal abklären auf welche mengen ihr an vlies kommt.

edit

ich bespreche mich hier auch mal, weil wenn bei euch etwas schief gehen sollte, dann würde es auch auf uns ein schlechtes licht werfen.

so was geht dann wie ein lauffeuer durch die foren und dann wird nicht unterschieden um welche vlies- einkaufsgemeinschaft es sich handel.

wir haben uns einen guten ruf erarbeitet und so soll es auch bleiben.


----------



## fbr (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vliese für Vliesfiter, Bezugsquellen , Einkaufsgemeinschaften & Erfahrungsaustaus*

Hallo Peter,


> besprecht euch mal in österreich ob ihr euch den schuh auch wirklich anziehen wollt.
> und vorallem müsstet ihr auch mal abklären auf welche mengen ihr an vlies kommt.


Ich würde vorschlagen, dass diejenigen die in meinem "Fahrbereich" mitmachen wollen mir ein PN mit ihren Daten bezüglich Breite, Ort und Bedarf schicken. Wenn jemand den Versand per "Post" möchte sollte das auch möglich sein ist eben wie immer eine Sache des Preises. Damit wir über Zahlen sprechen können  
Wenn es schon eine Einkaufsgemeinschaft gibt, schickt mir bitte ein PN dann würde ich mich dort melden um mitzumachen 



> ich bespreche mich hier auch mal, weil wenn bei euch etwas schief gehen sollte, dann würde es auch auf uns ein schlechtes licht werfen.
> 
> so was geht dann wie ein lauffeuer durch die foren und dann wird nicht unterschieden um welche vlies- einkaufsgemeinschaft es sich handel.
> 
> wir haben uns einen guten ruf erarbeitet und so soll es auch bleiben.


Ich möchte das auf KEINEN FALL auch NUR der KLEINSTE SCHATTEN auf eure fällt!!
Denn zerstört ist schneller was als aufgebaut!!!


----------



## maritim (2. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Vliese für Vliesfiter, Bezugsquellen , Einkaufsgemeinschaften & Erfahrungsaustaus*

zwischenbericht


5 leute aus unserer vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft haben in diesem jahr ein neues vlies getestet, was uns freundlicherweise vom unserem vlieshändler zur verfügung gestellt wurde.

alle waren wir gespannt , was der langzeit-test (3 monate) ergeben hat.
nun können wir über die ersten erfahrungen berichten.

durch die wasserstrahlvernadelung ist das vlies vom volumen dicker.
die oberfläche ist wesendlich rauher und dadurch bildet sich der filterkuchen noch viel besser aus. die standzeit vom vlies wird deutlich verlängert.
die filterleistung ist hervorragend.

bei der nächsten sammelbestellung im märz 2011 kann jeder aus der einkaufsgemeinschaft *eine* rolle vom neuen vlies zum testen mitbestellen.

wenn alle das vlies als gut befinden, werden wir es zusätzlich zu den bestehenden vliesen mit aufnehmen und es kann bei der sammelbestllung im juli 2011 in der gewünschten menge bestellt werden

*wichtiger hinweis:*
unsere vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft ist komplett und es werden* keine* neuen leute mehr aufgenommen.

wir nehmen nur noch neue leute auf, falls jemand aus der einkaufsgemeinschaft
ausscheidet
es gibt nur die möglichkeit, das ihr euch auf einer *langen* warteliste eintragen lasst.


----------



## maritim (17. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Vliese für Vliesfiter, Bezugsquellen , Einkaufsgemeinschaften & Erfahrungsaustaus*



gardenwiesel schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,hab am Donnerstag das Vlies von Peter aus der Vlieseinkaufsgemeinschaft bekommen.Beim Vlies von smartpond hab ich mit der letzten kompleten Rolle auf einmal 5 m´im Tag  gebraucht.Am Donnerstag das neue Vlies eingelgt 3,10m Top Filterkuchen.Bin froh das mich die eink.gem. augenommen hat.  Gruss alex
> ps.Danke an Peter und die anderen die viel arbeit haben mit dem Versand usw.





hallo alex,

vielen dank für deine rückmeldung.
letztendlich profitiert jeder aus der einkaufsgeinschaft, weil jeder etwas dazu beiträgt.

was du schreibst kann schon sein..... andere aus der einkaufsgemeinschaft haben auch gesagt, das sie weniger vlies verbraucht haben und das unser vlies von der qualität wesendlich besser ist.
es gab aber auch viele, die gesagt haben , das sie keinen unterschied gegenüber dem vlies von smartpond feststellen konnten.


das mit dem vlies ist eine verrückte sache.... selbst wenn man ein vlies mit den gleichen eckdaten nimmt, hat es bei jedem vlies-hersteller andere eigenschaften.
der eine vernadelt etwas feiner, der nächste verfestigt thermisch stärker usw.usw.
wir haben von anfang an auf unseren vlies-lieferanten gehört und bestellen bei ihm nur das vlies was von einer deutschen firma produziert wird.
somit hat unsere vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft immer eine gleichbleibende spitzenqualität.


----------



## svendunja (24. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Vliese für Vliesfiter, Bezugsquellen , Einkaufsgemeinschaften & Erfahrungsaustaus*

hallo vlieserfreunde.

mein name ist sven und ich wollte euch meine erfahrung mit dem vlies der vlieseinkaufgemeinschaft mitteilen. 

ich habe von peter eine restrollen von 30 m vlies bekommen. es läuft in meinem mamovlieser. was soll ich sagen es ist klasse das vlies. es bildet sich ein wunderbarer filterkuchen.der in keinsterweise hinter dem des original vlieses steht. im gegenteil der verbrauch ist um mehr als die hälfte gesunken. . bin echt froh das ich dieses vlies nutzen kann  optisch sieht das vlies viel "dünner" aus als das original bei mamo, aber wie gesagt aussehen ist nicht alles . das frühjahr erwarte ich voller vorfreude


mgh
sven


----------



## maritim (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Vliese für Vliesfiter, Bezugsquellen , Einkaufsgemeinschaften & Erfahrungsaustaus*

hallo seven,

ein dickes danke für deinen zwischenbericht in diesem forum und bei koi.de.
schön das du den weg ins schönen hobby-gartenteich.de gefunden hast.
an dieser stelle ein herzliches :Willkommen2 willkommen im forum.
 würde mich auch total freuen, wenn du deinen teich im forum vorstellen würdest.



svendunja schrieb:


> bin echt froh das ich dieses vlies nutzen kann  optisch sieht das vlies viel "dünner" aus als das original bei mamo, aber wie gesagt aussehen ist nicht alles .
> 
> mgh
> sven




freut mich, das du mit dem vlies von der einkaufsgemeinschaft  zufrieden bist.
wie du richtig erkannt hast, ist die dicke vom vlies ist nicht entscheidend, sondern der aufbau, material und die oberflächenstruktur ist entscheidend.


----------



## michag (3. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Vliese für Vliesfiter, Bezugsquellen , Einkaufsgemeinschaften & Erfahrungsaustaus*

Hallo so meine Rolle ist heute am 03.11.10 erneuert worden sind noch ca 4 m drauf ...........die letzte hatte ich am 13.09.10 erneuert also 7,5 Wochen.......Filter läuft noch voll durch.... Wasser hat 13,5 Grad...........Kois sind noch fleißig am FRESSEN !!


----------



## maritim (7. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Vliese für Vliesfiter, Bezugsquellen , Einkaufsgemeinschaften & Erfahrungsaustaus*



michag schrieb:


> die letzte hatte ich am 13.09.10 erneuert also 7,5 Wochen.......Filter läuft noch voll durch.... Wasser hat 13,5 Grad...........Kois sind noch fleißig am FRESSEN !!




hallo michag,


das hört die vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft doch gerne, das unser aktuelles vlies eine gute standzeit bei dir hat.

freue mich schon darauf, wenn jeder aus der einkaufsgemeinschaft bei der nächsten sammelbestellung  (märz 2011), zusätzlich eine testrolle von einem neuen vlies bekommt.

die ersten vliesrollen wurden schon in diesem jahr angetestet und wir waren alle begeistert.
mal schauen was du und die  anderen zu dem neuen mustervlies sagen.


----------



## fbschroeder (15. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Vliese für Vliesfiter, Bezugsquellen , Einkaufsgemeinschaften & Erfahrungsaustaus*

Moin Leute,
nachdem ich ja vor einiger Zeit die erste Rolle der Einkaufsgemeinschaft in meinen Genesis eingelegt habe hier mal mein Fazit:

Super! Klasse! Tiptop!

Alles, was hier bisher zu lesen war, kann ich absolut bestätigen. In meinen Filter kommt kein anderes Vlies mehr.

Vielen Dank nochmals.

Gruß
Schroedi


----------



## maritim (16. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Vliese für Vliesfiter, Bezugsquellen , Einkaufsgemeinschaften & Erfahrungsaustaus*

hallo schroedi,

über deinen zwischenbericht freuen wir uns besonders , weil bisher niemanden in der vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft hatten, der einen genesisfilter in einer ih betreibt.
freut uns zu hören, das unser vlies in der innehälterung mit deinem genesis genauso gut arbeite wie in dem smartpond und mamovlieser. 
es würde uns auch freuen, wenn du ab und an noch berichten würdest.
über unser vlies bei außenteichen haben wir ja schon genügend positive erfahrungsberichte. 


da sich durch die einkaufsgemeinschaft auch neue freundschaften gebildet haben, kam von vielen die anregung, das wir vielleicht in 2011 ein kleines treffen auf die beine stellen könnten.
wäre echt schön wenn wir uns alle mal live austauschen könnten.

gruß peter


----------



## fbschroeder (16. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Vliese für Vliesfiter, Bezugsquellen , Einkaufsgemeinschaften & Erfahrungsaustaus*

Hallo Peter,
ein Treffen mit Gleichgesinnten ist immer eine tolle Sache. Für uns hier aus Schleswig-Holstein leider immer das Problem, dass wir allein von der Entfernung her meist im Nachteil sind.
Aber wir fahren aber auch gern ein paar Kilometer, wenn das Rahmenprogramm stimmt. 
Gruß
Schroedi


----------



## michag (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vliese für Vliesfiter, Bezugsquellen , Einkaufsgemeinschaften & Erfahrungsaustaus*

Hallo Peter , melde dich doch bitte mal...........habe es auch per PN versucht..............oder bist Du im Urlaub ??


----------



## gero (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Vliese für Vliesfiter, Bezugsquellen , Einkaufsgemeinschaften & Erfahrungsaustaus*

Hallo, ich bin Neu hier, habe nen kleinen Koiteich ca.13m³ und leider beim Teichbau relativ viel falsch gemacht, sprich: Keine BA, Komplett Steile Ufer, klares Wasser was ist das ?

So bin ich nach etwas googeln auf diese Foren für Koi und Teichbesitzer gestoßen (warum nicht früher:evil) hätte mir einiges an Arbeit erspart...........

Da ich bald (Redlisch sei Dank) hoffe ich mein Vliesfilternachbau fertig bekommen werde, wollte ich mal fraggen wo es gute Vliesfilterrollen in 50cm breite in ca 50g Qualität bekomme??? 
Wäre für jede Info Dankbar, will schlieslich nicht jeden Fehler machen den mann durch Fragen nicht macht....

Vielen 'Dank schonmal.....


----------



## gero (16. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Vliese für Vliesfiter, Bezugsquellen , Einkaufsgemeinschaften & Erfahrungsaustaus*

Hallo keiner nen Vorschlag?


----------



## fbr (16. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Vliese für Vliesfiter, Bezugsquellen , Einkaufsgemeinschaften & Erfahrungsaustaus*

Hallo,
zwei auf die schnelle:
http://www.atf-aquacleaning.de/produkte.htm
oder http://koi-tirol.at/
einfach anfragen und Dir wird geholfen


----------



## gero (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Vliese für Vliesfiter, Bezugsquellen , Einkaufsgemeinschaften & Erfahrungsaustaus*

Umsomehr ich mich mit den Filtervliesen beschäftige umsomehr hab ich den Eindruck das die Preise total übertrieben sind evilevil


----------



## fbr (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Vliese für Vliesfiter, Bezugsquellen , Einkaufsgemeinschaften & Erfahrungsaustaus*

Hallo,


> umsomehr hab ich den Eindruck das die Preise total übertrieben sind


Mir geht es bei den Benzin- Dieselpreisen so :evil
Das kommt immer darauf an auf welcher Seite vom Verkaufspult Mann/Frau steht


----------

